# The Raging Donut E-Juice - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (6/8/15)

We have some Raging Donut expected to land next week or early the following week. The Raging Donut is pretty much everywhere at the moment and creating a strong following.

Can't wait to get this in and share the goodness ...




*The Raging Donut *
A delicious glazed doughnut topped with sweet strawberry frosting and sprinkles of fruity pebbles. 

3mg & 6mg

80VG / 20PG

60ml

Price - It will good as usual 

Coming soon ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## moonunit (6/8/15)

Sounds epic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch (6/8/15)

Wouldn't mind a 3mg bottle  thanks


----------



## wazarmoto (6/8/15)

Why no 0mg


----------



## Imspaz (15/8/15)

Yum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/8/15)

Our order has been slightly delayed due to our supplier attending the ECC Vape Expo. We expect it to arrive hopefully Friday. Sorry guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (21/8/15)

The Raging Donut 60ml now in stock:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/the-raging-donut


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/15)

Gimmie this too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imspaz (30/8/15)

Oooooo 60ml !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyphen (1/9/15)

all gone


----------



## BigGuy (1/9/15)

@hyphen Yeah mate sorry we had 2 vendors clean us out but not to worry we are getting more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (1/9/15)

@hyphen maybe find out which 2 vendors got them & you might still be lucky

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

